# Driver For Mac Os10.3 / Motorola V220



## supercadd (Sep 5, 2005)

It has just occurred to me that perhaps I could download photos taken & stored on my Motorola V220 camera phone to my G4 Titanium running os10.3. The laptop does not "see" the phone and I assume I need a driver for one of the two to work. It seems there are drivers to use the phone with a modem but not to download the photos. Suggestions.
Thanks
Bruce


----------



## lurk (Sep 6, 2005)

Choose "Browse Device..." from the bluetooth menu.  That works on my razr.  Although I have heard that the bluetooth on some phones is crippled by the carrier.


----------



## kenrom (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm afraid the Motorola V220 isn't Bluetooth-capable. I'd like to download pictures directly, too--since the only way I can do it is by messaging them to your email account. 

Anybody know of a download client for the Mac or a clever trick?

Regards,

+kenrom-


----------



## cadrass (Jul 13, 2006)

Was anyone able to find a solution for this? I have a V220 and a 1.67GHz 15" PB G4 HD running OS X Tiger 10.4.7

The phone is in the iSync but that only lets you sync the Address Book and iCal. I would like to be able to get the pictures off the phone and get ring tones onto the phone.

Is there an app or a shim of some kind to do this?


----------

